# Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage?



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an aba motor with dual dellorto 40's I am racking my brain on what to use for throttle linkage and throttle cable?? any ideas would be awesome!!


_Modified by Pats16vGTI at 6:18 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well...mine's not an ABA, but they are Dells







.








I'm using a MkII non-turbo diesel throttle cable, I'll have pics of the setup tomorrow. It's a counterflow head though







. Have you decided if you're going center push or side pull? My manifold had standoffs for a linkage bar, but I've seen guys do the same thing with bearing rod ends and some brackets.


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (Pats16vGTI)*


Not an ABA but an idea nonetheless.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That's pretty much the way I laid out my cable too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Do you find the throw of the pedal to be very short? 


_Modified by B4S at 9:22 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (The Python)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Python* »_
Not an ABA but an idea nonetheless.

I was thinking of something along these lines... how does the pedal feel. it seemed like with out using like a cam on there the throttle would be kinda jumpy at first.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (Pats16vGTI)*

I know my pedal only moves about half way from the top of it's throw, before it's at WOT. I'm kinda concerned, mainly because I hate a twitchy car. I am going to experiment with a slightly longer pull arm on my linkage, and see if it helps any.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I know my pedal only moves about half way from the top of it's throw, before it's at WOT. I'm kinda concerned, mainly because I hate a twitchy car. I am going to experiment with a slightly longer pull arm on my linkage, and see if it helps any.

you got anymore photos of your setup?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (Pats16vGTI)*

I'm going to take some more tonight, it's all mounted on the car but I need to make a few alterations to increase the pedal throw. I'll have the pics up as soon as I get back from the gym http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Here's my linkage, it's not pretty yet, but I'm leaving it like that until I'm sure it works properly. The red arrow points to where the cable used to attach, the extension is bolted to that point. That is pretty much the maximum I could add before it starts to hit the heater core piping, and it seems to have done the trick. The pedal is pretty close to stock now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep, short pedal distance. I may make a different mount on the shaft of the carbs, or make a new mounting hole closer to the fulcrum on the pedal lever.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

Did the motor plans change at somepoint? I could swear you were doing this on a 16V. Anyways, here's the setup I had on mine I was telling you about. Really simple, cheap as hell. Just an S shaped bracket made of scrap metal, bolted to the valve cover. I mocked this up in ten minutes just to get the car running and ended up driving two years on it because it never gave me any problems.










_Modified by Rabbitoncrack at 8:57 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

I was putting a 16v with carbs together for my 75 but plans changed with that car, I always wanted to try a carbed motor so I went with this in my 78.. 
I am looking at your picture and I am having trouble figuring out how your cable point downward is pushing the throttle linkage downward??
also where did you get those air cleaners from?


_Modified by Pats16vGTI at 6:17 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

You can see it a little better in this picture. It doesn't push it, it pulls it. These were 40 mm Dells, btw.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (The Python)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Python* »_
Not an ABA but an idea nonetheless.

hate to thread jack but WTF? filter on the bellhousing and the coolant port blocked off?
need an explanation please


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (vee_dubb_gti)*

filter on the bellhousing prob for "fun" and couldn't find the cap, and the port blocked off because its not the main port and only used for heatercore which most likely not needed in a weekend warrior
just a shot in the dark


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_
hate to thread jack but WTF? filter on the bellhousing and the coolant port blocked off?
need an explanation please

was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_filter on the bellhousing prob for "fun" and couldn't find the cap, and the port blocked off because its not the main port and only used for heatercore which most likely not needed in a weekend warrior
just a shot in the dark

thinkin the same thing. the only 2 hoses that do any sort of real cooling are in the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (Kameirocco)*

I love this thread!! Im also looking for a way to linkage my carbs on my 16v. any ideas??


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Dual dellorto carbs what are you guys doing for throttle linkage? (miltonbug)*

The angle on your linkage setup is too acute, increase the degree will give you a more linear throttle feel! I've illustrated it here, crudely


----------

